# Is the pump seated correctly?



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

I am about to install the Auber shot timer to my Silvia V3. Removing the back cover i'm thinking the pump looks twisted but maybe it should be like this? My first reaction was to grab it and straighten it up. On the left side it almost looks like its hanging on one of the screws. Does this look normal, is the pump seated correctly?


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

If its any help I just noticed mine looks precisely like that. It annoyed me, but it didn't seem to want to be any other way....


----------

